# Completed Vintage Stamp Pens



## Schroedc (Sep 7, 2016)

Take a look, these are the ones I cast while doing the tutorial all finished up and paired with a box. Pretty happy with the final process now that I've got it under control. The boxes are laser engraved and then I apply a stamp to the box lid and seal them.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 7, 2016)

Here's the rest

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Sprung (Sep 7, 2016)

Colin, these are great! I really like the added touch of the paired boxes with the information - it really sets them apart and takes them a whole new level.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 7, 2016)

I love em!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 7, 2016)

Super cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 7, 2016)

Fantastic! The pens are great, but the box takes them to a different level all together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## CWS (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! those are AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 7, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Fantastic! The pens are great, but the box takes them to a different level all together.



Now to figure out marketing, trying to decide on a major push of completed pens or to start making the blanks for sale to other turners....


----------



## Ray D (Sep 7, 2016)

Very impressive. Those boxes add so much to the set.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 7, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Now to figure out marketing, trying to decide on a major push of completed pens or to start making the blanks for sale to other turners....



I would think the pen turner/seller crowd might be a good avenue especially if the boxes come with the blanks. Considering how little I know about marketing pens or pen blanks, you should probably do the opposite of anything I suggest...


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 7, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I would think the pen turner/seller crowd might be a good avenue especially if the boxes come with the blanks. Considering how little I know about marketing pens or pen blanks, you should probably do the opposite of anything I suggest...



If they went to turners I wouldn't sell finished boxes but I would include the extra stamp for a person to do a box with...


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Sep 8, 2016)

These look fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 8, 2016)

Those are pretty sweet Colin and the box is a great extra touch.


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 8, 2016)

Nicely  done.

Les


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 8, 2016)

Great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh very cool. I like them and the box is the icing on the cake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## deltatango (Sep 8, 2016)

If you are going to wholesale the stamp pens blanks and the boxes, you'd be doing a real service to the pen turning community. Where else could you get that? What would your price for that combo be?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 8, 2016)

That's a great idea!! Love them!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Sep 8, 2016)

I just seen that 1953 FFA stamp pen. Very cool pen and stamp. FFA brings back some good memories. I must have missed that the first time I looked.
Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 8, 2016)

Ray D said:


> I just seen that 1953 FFA stamp pen. Very cool pen and stamp. FFA brings back some good memories. I must have missed that the first time I looked.
> Ray



I managed to get lucky and locate a complete sheet of them so I've got 47 more to work with.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 9, 2016)

Those look awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 9, 2016)

Those are awesome Colin, the combo of the pen and box is a great idea. If you can find the right market for them I think they'll fly off the shelves. My favorite, of course, is the 100th anniversary Texas one. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Patrude (May 10, 2017)

I have a customer who is asking if I can do a pen with the yellow smily faces. Can you do anything with that? I think it would be a nice blank. Thanks


----------



## Schroedc (May 10, 2017)

Patrude said:


> I have a customer who is asking if I can do a pen with the yellow smily faces. Can you do anything with that? I think it would be a nice blank. Thanks



Was it a stamp or are they talking Smiley type stickers? I've done a number of pens using decals on the tube and then casting and other types of stickers.


----------



## Patrude (May 11, 2017)

It would be the stickers if there are any that would fit well on a pen. Would you be using a Sierra,& is the cost the same as the stamps. Only asking so I can price it out for my customer. Thanks


----------



## CWS (May 11, 2017)

Ray D said:


> I just seen that 1953 FFA stamp pen. Very cool pen and stamp. FFA brings back some good memories. I must have missed that the first time I looked.
> Ray


The FFA taught me a lot of things that I found useful later in life. Great program.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CWS (May 11, 2017)

Do you make your boxes with hinges Matt?


----------



## Schroedc (May 11, 2017)

CWS said:


> Do you make your boxes with hinges Matt?



Matt doesn't do these, I do (Colin) 

But no, for the price point I'm shooting for I purchase blank boxes and then do the laser work, add the stamp and coat them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS (May 11, 2017)

Well you do an awesome job. What kind of laser do you have.


----------



## Schroedc (May 11, 2017)

Patrude said:


> It would be the stickers if there are any that would fit well on a pen. Would you be using a Sierra,& is the cost the same as the stamps. Only asking so I can price it out for my customer. Thanks



I have molds for several different styles of tube but the Sierra is the one I do the most of. I'd recommend using a bunch of small nail decal sized ones on a white tube. Let me check on cost for the decals and I'll let you know.


----------



## Schroedc (May 11, 2017)

CWS said:


> Well you do an awesome job. What kind of laser do you have.



I've got a Full Spectrum 45W laser.


----------



## CWS (May 12, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I've got a Full Spectrum 45W laser.


Thanks. I have looked at getting a laser but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Jerry B (May 13, 2017)

very nice! As with everyone else, I love the concept of the pen, the corresponding box, & the info engraved
haven't seen anyone else do anything even remotely close to this, should do/sell very well at shows


----------

